# In search of Rose Geranium?



## sarahmarah (Sep 10, 2020)

Hello, I’ve been looking high and low for a Rose Geranium EO. I don’t normally use EO’s but I wanted to try this one for personal soap. I’ve done a lot of google searches. Is there a brand or place to purchase this that you recommend?
Thanks!


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 10, 2020)

Yikes, I just did a search and saw how expensive it is at the some of the vendors on my 'trusted' list, such as Eden Botanicals, Bulk Apothecary, Rocky Mountain Oils, From Nature With Love. I'd be making a small batch for sure!


IrishLass


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 10, 2020)

Try Sun Pure Botanicals on Ebay. Excellent, women-owned company in NM. Fast shipping. I've been doing business with them for more years than I can count. They have a high rating on Ebay. I recommend them without reservation except they might be slow due to problems with USPS under present circumstances.

_*https://www.ebay.com/usr/sun_pure_botanicals*_

They don't seem to have it in stock, but they do have geranium EO. I think it would work almost as well as the rose geranium in this lovely blend based on one from Rainbow Meadows (tweaked). They do have Palmarosa and Rosewood:

ZANY’S CABRINI ROSE (Lovely in lotion, cuticle balm, transparent soap)
1 part Rose Geranium EO
1 part Palmarosa EO
2 parts Rosewood EO


----------



## sarahmarah (Sep 10, 2020)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 10, 2020)

You're welcome.


----------

